# VMware Disk defekt



## banshe (2. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Mein Notebook ist in den Ruhezustand gegangen, als meine Windows 7  VMware lief.
Das Resultat ist, dass die VMware nicht mehr startet. Die Datei "vmWP2-s001.vmdk" ist defekt... ich kann die Datei nichteinmal mehr auf dem Lokalen Rechner kopieren.. Ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung:

Error 0x80070570: The file or directory is corrupted and unreadable.

Was nun? kann ich das File reparieren?


Grüsse und Danke


----------

